# Hey Norwegians..



## whynot? (Mar 2, 2007)

or anyone else that rides in Norway, I'm heading to Hemsedal next week and am after some info on the trails. I'm looking to do some lift accessed stuff on the sunday and have the rest of the week to play on the singletrack, I have the map off the website but any firsthand knowledge/recommendations would be much appreciated

Can't wait to check out your country!


----------



## trondhindenes (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi, too bad I saw your post this late. How did u like it?

-Trond


----------



## whynot? (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah - it was great. We had a day on the lifts in Hemsedal which was cool. The freeride run is well thought out with plenty of alrternative routes for the girlf but we spent most of the time on the singletrack (which she termed '1/2 track' ). Probably could have spent the whole summer there and not ride the same track twice - gotta love allmansret. I found there was heaps of potential for exploring, the local infrastructure (trails) were well mapped but really only the tip of the iceberg. I don't know if it was the time of year or something but man it was quiet out there. Hardly saw anyone else on the trails - kinda reminds me of home (NZ). Really enjoyed the Norwegian people. Very chilled out and accommodating and once you got to know them really friendly. I had previously done two weeks in the US in Colorado, Utah and Nevada this summer and the Norwegian riding was easily up there with the likes of Crested Butte, Gunnison, Fruita and Moab (found some Norwegian slickrock!) So all in all a fantastic mountainbiking experience - you guys are lucky!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

whynot? said:


> ... singletrack (which she termed '1/2 track' ).
> ...- gotta love allmansret.


'1/2 track' ?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-track 

Oh, they call it allmansret in Norwegian? I have been calling it "open access", here. Sweden and Finland, at least, have the same thing. I suppose the Norwegians probably have the "biggest" terrain.

I doubt very much if would have started mountain biking if my trail access were as limited as it is in many parts of the world.


----------



## trondhindenes (Jun 22, 2004)

*Did you do any riding in Oslo (capital)?*

THere are so many trails there, most of them within 15 minutes of subway-riding from the city centre. Yep we are lucky  I still prefer Whistler to Hemsedal when it comes to downhill fun, though . Post some pictures if you have, would be fun to see. I havent done any singletrack in Hemsedal, only the bike park. I've heard they are narrow, though ;-)


----------



## whynot? (Mar 2, 2007)

*Ha - good call....*

...might have to add to Wiki with a pic or two. Allmansrett is great (not sure about my spelling though...) as everyone seems to respect it. A lot like the 80kph speed limit - great for holidaying or moose dodging! Speaking of access - apparently Slovakia has closed ALL it's trails to MTBing. I think we're all pretty lucky


----------



## whynot? (Mar 2, 2007)

*Unfortunately not.*

I read an article in Bike magazine a few months ago about Norway - that pretty much prompted this trip. It had nothing but good things to say about the riding around Oslo. Sadly we were only in Oslo for a couple of days and didn't know where to go so we stuch with what we knew. I did see some wooded hills north of town that looked quite tempting.... As far as Whistler goes that is on the cards for 08 - once I've worked on my skills a little....

I'll try to post some pics but as I've been denied already I don't fancy my chances.


----------



## whynot? (Mar 2, 2007)

*Pics..*

...not sure if this is going to work


----------

